# Connecting laptop to TV without S-Video



## greenjelly (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a HP laptop that does not have an S-Video port. I got this cable to try and connect it to a TV:
http://www.amazon.com/EFORCITY-Premium-Component-Cable-3-66m/dp/B000P3Q0YW

Part 1:
The video card in my laptop is Intel® 82852/85855 GM\GME. The support site indicates that it has a TV-out option, as described here:
http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-004653.htm

I installed the latest drivers, and the only "display devices" I can find on the setup screen are "Notebook" and "Monitor". There is no "TV" option, even when the cable is connected to the TV. 

Part 2:
The TV has two types of sockets, an RGB and a yellow-white-red. The cable has an RGB output (i.e. the out pins are colored red/green/blue). When I connect it to the red, green, blue sockets on the TV, I get a "no signal" message. When I plug it into the other yellow-red-white sockets on the TV, I get some crappy image, but I can see that the screen is getting through. So I'm guessing the cable is working, but is just not set up correctly. 

I've tried different combinations of resolution and frequency, extended desktop, split desktop, all to no avail.
Any help in getting this to work is much appreciated.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

the cable you linked from amazon isn't an S-Video cable, its VGA to Component adapter. 

on the back of your TV, your connection types sound like component video (RCA plugs with green, blue, red coloring) and analog composite ( RCA plugs yellow for video, red/white for audio.

the cable you got needs to be plugged into the component video plugs. the 2nd thing that needs to happen is you need to tell your laptop to send the output through the VGA connection as it does not do that by default (normally)


----------



## greenjelly (Mar 14, 2008)

Madcatz said:


> the cable you linked from amazon isn't an S-Video cable, its VGA to Component adapter


Yes, thats why the question is "Connecting laptop to TV *without* S-Video"



Madcatz said:


> the 2nd thing that needs to happen is you need to tell your laptop to send the output through the VGA connection as it does not do that by default (normally)


Yes, for instance, when I connect to an overhead projector through the VGA port, I press Function F5 to send the signal. Same works for TV (though picture isn't clear). When I use extended desktop or split desktop, I don't have to do this.



Madcatz said:


> on the back of your TV, your connection types sound like component video (RCA plugs with green, blue, red coloring) and analog composite ( RCA plugs yellow for video, red/white for audio.


Thanks. So it looks like the RGB plugs are the right ones. Now I need to know if there is some setting to get the TV to recognize the signal. (or get the video card to send the right signal).


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

> Thanks. So it looks like the RGB plugs are the right ones. Now I need to know if there is some setting to get the TV to recognize the signal. (or get the video card to send the right signal).


Two settings to get the TV to see it, first (am sure you already know) just switch the TV input to the component video. Second, is usually you may have to lower the resolution on the laptop, all depends on your TV. CRT TV's you will deffinately have to lower it, if you have a LCD/Plasma/Rear projection then you may or may not. if its 720p TV then you'd have to lower it lower it to 1024xsomething or lower, if its 1080p TV, most of those can handle resolutions up to 1680xsomething or some even 1920xsomething.


----------



## greenjelly (Mar 14, 2008)

I am getting back to trying to make this work. I found that the TV I'm working with only takes 480i digital input signal. Question is how do I set my laptop to send that signal? I suspect it means a resolution of 640x480 or 720x480 - but neither is supported by my video card (Intel 82852/82855). So I installed powerstrip. I can get the laptop to 640x480 now and also get the extended desktop window to show this resolution, but the TV still doesn't recognize the signal (if I try to connect like with an overhead projector, by pressing function F5, the resolution gets back to 1024x768). 720x480 never shows up, even if I create a config for it using powerstrip.

Thanks for your help so far. Any more tips from here?


----------



## solver (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi. If you are confused about which cable you need, to connect your laptop or pc to tv. I will recommend you to try website below . I think they have the best wizard which will help you to get the right lead..

http://www.plugPCtoTV.com


----------

